# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Patrizio Buanne in Russian :) I need some help! Спасибо!!!
Привет иэ Белграда!  
I’m new here... I have studied Russian at high school, I was happy to finally be able to read Есенин in original! ::  I understand this language more than I can speak, I hope to improve that with you!  
I’ve been translating this 8 minutes tv report for fans on Patrizio Buanne’s forum, and I thought I would ask someone for the oppinion as I am mostly intrigued by several words and phrases! So I came up to this site on Google! ::   
Parts that I’m not quite (or at all) sure about I put in bold text. It is a humorous story, I’m sure you will enjoy it!!! :: ))  
Anyway, I’ll be seeing you around!  
Спасибо!!! 
Mojца   
[video:29jt4nlb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U1R4BnxL78&feature=PlayList&p=0CED5DFB0F5E0643&pla  ynext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40[/video:29jt4nlb]  
MY TRANSLATION...  ::   
...... ... .... 
After the break, about the voice that sings of love! 
The countryman of Pavarotti and Celentano, one more star has appeared – Patrizio Buanne. He is only 26, and in Italy is already called the national hero. Only in Naples there are more than 30 of his fan clubs organised, and similar registered organisations in USA, Mexico, Toronto are the proof of international recognition. Mister Buanne triumphs ”My first international tour, the promotion of my album The Italian, was a whirling success and everywhere people were thanking me for bringing back good old schlagers of the sixties.” Wonderful time that was, the time of romantics. Enchanted with classic, Patrizio Buanne, in the history of Ivan Kanavaljcov.  _(Il Mondo starts...)_ 
Sweet-voiced bird of some other youth, hot blooded, old time elegancy. No torn trousers, no hard rythm, no bitter lyrics... Complete retro schick with Italian accent. Where did he come from anyway, that Patrizio Buanne!? How can naphthalened oeuvre of the sixties be popular at the beginning of the 21st century at all!? The world’s music press is in dilemma, but he doesn’t sleep. During the last month only, young singer gave interviews to 15 heavy magazines, 8 radio stations and 3 tv channels. Ratings are increasing. 
“I only do what I love and I’m glad people like it! If I see that nobody needs me any more I will go back to Naples and work in the pizzeria of my parents. They love Italian romantic songs, old American musicals... They say they enjoy cooking for people as much as to sing for them! I remember how long ago dad would join visitors to amuse them, at those days restaurant was overfilled with people, the two of us struggling with all the orders. Now I seldom go home, but homeland lives within me in memories of my childhood.” 
Three tickets in economy class on airplane Naples – Vienna, and a big basket with bread, cheese and tomatoes... Fifteen years ago parents told to Patrizio they’re taking him to study music. As little Pat’s was best at making pizza, Maria and Salvatore had chosen music and taste. However, hardly that the city of Strauss attracted them for its musical culture only, the licence to open a restaurant was the main reason of this visit. As they say, voice is voice and, business is business. 
“I could have studied in Naples, Rome, Milano, but someone said to dad that in Austria one could make a business on Italian exotics. He believed it and moved our business across the border. Luckily, dad estimated well! Soon after we had so many clients that we couldn’t take a break. Teachers from conservatorium where I studied also were coming. My school-master suggested that I should take part at international contest of young talents. I sang one of the Neapolitan romantic songs and won. I didn’t have the least idea of what proposition would come out of that event!” 
85000 spectators came to meet the Roman Pope, and the performance for the pontificate during his stay in Warsaw was the main prize of the contest that Patrizio Buanne had won. Polish producers asked him “What would you like to sing in honour of Pope John Paul II?” “Every time I listen to ‘Parla Piu Piano’ I cry” said the trembling youngster and sang... “Divine melody!” agreed Polish, Pope will surely be pleased! It was not until during the concert that Slavic brothers realized what a mess they had done! The “divine melody” turned out to be the main theme of Francis Ford Coppola’s movie ‘The Godfather’. Thank goodness, father of the Roman Catholic Church had never seen his bloody work. Impropriate allegory could have easily end career of all participants of the performance. That’s why today this song is the gem of the repertoire of Patrizio Buanne. 
“I’ve always wanted to be a singer, but once I almost obandoned that road. My uncle is a producer at Italian television and once he suggested I should host a music program in the style of 60s. I was aware that I’ve never done anything alike, but I couldn’t resist the challange! It was a nightmare. It turned out that to sing well and to talk well is not the same. But I had to dedicate to something, and work. After half a year I somehow got into the thing, and even had somewhat rating, but that was torment. Even my uncle said he overestimated both his and mine possibilities. So at the ending of the contract he sugested I should record an album. Even then he wan’t dissapointed in me!”
Yes, it went wrong for this fellow and uncle, but there were no hard feelings. It wasn’t his failure alone anyway... actually, nor did producer of sound at legendary Abbey Road studios in London think it was. He worked there with The Beatles, and knew well what it takes for good music. The voice, the skill, the repertoire. All in style of golden era of show business. Romantic sixties, mixed with aromas from dad’s pizza - album The Italian became one of the rare ...*???*
The best debut it had last year in Austria, England, Spain, France and, naturally, Italy.  
On the wave of popularity of their son, his parents opened another pizzeria in Naples. Who would have missed such a promotion! Nowdays one can stay at the Buanne corporation only with reservations made, and don’t hope you will manage that when after his international tour, to Italy flies Patrizio! A peaceful restaurant transforms into a special service! Just as back in good old times numerous relatives gather at the table and start a loud Italian dinner party, singing and dancing till dawn... Because business is business, and family is sacred, as old Salvatore had always tought his son. Classical upbringing, and what’s the result?   _... A Man Without Love clip... as to give a hint..._

----------


## Оля

Too long... Sorry...

----------


## Zaya

2:34
Они обожают итальянские романсы, старые американские мюзиклы и говорят, что кормить людей им так же приятно, как и петь для них. Помню, как давным-давно папа выходил к посетителям и развлекал их весь вечер. 
Привет, Мойца! Добро пожаловать на наш форум! (:
Когда непонятны отдельные слова и фразы, то лучше указывать время, в которое они звучат, чтобы помогающим не пришлось слушать всю запись и самим их выискивать.  ::

----------

> 2:34
> Они обожают итальянские романсы, старые американские мюзиклы и говорят, что кормить людей им так же приятно, как и петь для них. Помню, как давным-давно папа выходил к посетителям и развлекал их весь вечер.

 Спасибо Zaya!!!!!! Что это значить _кормить людей_ ???

----------

> 2:34
> Когда непонятны отдельные слова и фразы, то лучше указывать время, в которое они звучат, чтобы помогающим не пришлось слушать всю запись и самим их выискивать.

   ::   
[video:2zrw4yzt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U1R4BnxL78&feature=PlayList&p=0CED5DFB0F5E0643&pla  ynext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=40[/video:2zrw4yzt]   1:12 *очарованый???* классик, Патpицио Буане  1:45-1:52 сладкоголосый *???что???* нашей юности...  *современное или несовременное???* элегантности   2:04-2:06 как *????в нафталине???* шестьдесятых...   6:11-6:13 *???тутущий???* я его мир *???зачеровал???*  6:14-6:26 *??? ??? ???* как Abbey Road studios manager заметил Патpицио  6:36-6:38 *???с пеpемешк...???...pizza???*  6:41 *здушистом???*  7:09 *???на спет обслуживаниа???* 
Если этот помогло кому!?!!  ::   
Mojцa  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Спасибо*,* Zaya!!!!!! Что значи*т* _кормить людей_?

 He meant something like "they like to cook for people as much as to sing for them." Then he says "I remember that my father used to join the guests and entertain (amuse?) them."
BTW when speaking about animals, "кормить" means "to feed."
Ты покормил кота? — Did you feed the cat? http://otvet.mail.ru/question/24440158/

----------


## Zaya

> Надеюсь, это кому-нибудь (or вам) помогло.   
> Mojцa

 очарованный классикой Патрицио Буане 
сладкоголосая птица не нашей юности 
Как нафталиновое творчество 60-х [шестидесятых] 
Тут уж я его не разочаровал. 
Да, повезло парню с дядей, и нечего зубами скрипеть. Но ведь он и сам не промах, по крайней мере, по мнению звукорежиссера легендарной студии «Эбби Роуд» (Abbey Road) в Лондоне 
вперемешку с ароматами папиной пиццы 
получился на редкость душистым 
в такие дни ресторан переходит на спецобслуживание

----------

> He meant something like "they like to cook for people as much as to sing for them." Then he says "I remember that my father used to join the guests and entertain (amuse?) them."

  That's it, да! Я написала значить...  ::  that's wrong even in Serbian!  ::

----------

> Originally Posted by Mojca:)  Надеюсь, это кому-нибудь (or вам) помогло.

 Zaya, have no mercy! I appreciate your corrections so much!!!  ::   
I took a brief look at your answers - already, wow! I had to laugh at my Russian 'trips' at times! I will see now if I can figure out all the meanings with my huuuge dictionary and Google...  ::   
Mojca
PS: Funny cats! I think someone there кормит  ::   his cat with beer!  ::

----------


## Zaya

> PS: Funny cats! I think someone there кормит   his cat with beer!

 I'm glad that you liked them. )
I think you meant this comment. (:  

> не токо покормил себя любимого, еще и пивом пою....

 It means "I didn't only feed myself, I give myself some beer too." It was written by the user Блаженный Кот (and I have just noticed it))).  ::  "Токо" is a corrupt form of "только."

----------


## Zaya

> 1:45-1:52 сладкоголосый *???что???* нашей юности...  *современное или несовременное???* элегантности

 Oh, I didn't write the last one. ) So what I hear:
1:47
Сладкоголосая птица ненашей юности, жгучий темперамент несовременной элегантности. Ни тебе рваных штанов, ни жестких ритмов, ни кислотных текстов, сплошной ретрошик с итальянским акцентом.

----------

Очень спасибо, Zaya! Я дополнила мой перевод ::  Прошу тебя, поясни мне ещо эти два слова!  
получился на редкость душистым – *душистым* - в контексте музикального альбома?  *спецобслуживание* – ?  
(Я печатаю это с помощью фото RU-keyboard!!! Но очень счастлива поговорить по русски!  ::  )

----------

> не токо покормил себя любимого, еще и пивом пою....]
> It means "I didn't only feed myself, I give myself some beer too." It was written by the user Блаженный Кот (and I have just noticed it))).  "Токо" is a corrupt form of "только."

 Yes, that's why I thought he's talking in his cat's name...   ::   It would better not be true, though...  ::

----------

Oh, Zaya...  ::  I’m not quite sure what I hear here neither, and you are so nice   ::  ... would you type it down in Russian too???
3:18-3:21 но ....*?????*.... что город
Oh, and *Ни тебе*? 
You know, one of the ladies from Patrizio's forum somehow found this translation on the Internet  ::  She told me it's interesting although I thought they know everything about The Man already so it encouraged me to post it there anyway... He just released a 3rd album called Patrizio, and it will be in Europe and North America in early 2010.  www.patrizio.tv  ::

----------


## Zaya

3:18
Но было бы неверно утверждать, что город Штрауса привлекал их исключительно музыкальной культурой. Разрешение венской мэрии на открытие пиццерии <…> 
Остальное в следующий раз. (: Если кто-нибудь раньше меня не напишет.  ::

----------

> 3:18
> Но было бы неверно утверждать, что город Штрауса привлекал их исключительно музыкальной культурой.

 I heard it well!  ::  Thank you!!! Hvala!

----------


## Zaya

> Oh, and *Ни тебе*?

 I think you mean the beginning of the sentence "Ни тебе рваных штанов, ни жестких ритмов…" In this case "тебе" is an intensifying particle. (:  

> *тебе*  [теб*е*]  _частица разг._ 
> (_а также разг.-сниж._ те) 
> 2) Употр. при усилении значения отдельного слова или целого словосочетания (обычно в предложениях, имеющих противопоставление или в отрицательных предложениях).

 And "ни… ни" is a conjunction that is usually translated into English as "neither… nor." I don't know English good enough to translate into it  ::  but I think in this case three "no" before the nouns would do ("No torn trousers, no ..., no ..., ... only".).   

> спецобслуживание

  

> *спец...* 
> Начальная часть сложных слов, вносящая значение сл.: *специальный* (специнвентарь, спецкор, спеццех и т.п.).

 E.g. "спецкор" means "специальный корреспондент" (special correspondent).  ::

----------

Привет Zaya! Очень спасибо!!! 
Я прочитала твои ответи вчера ещё, но хотела ответить по русскому - а тогда мне надо времени...!  ::   
Понимаю объяснения! Я думала что спецобслуживание что-нибудь как шведский стол, но даже по английскому это зовут special service... когда-нибудь усложняю! (Эсли это исправное слово!?) 
Уф! Севодня от меня доcтаточно!  
Моjца  ::

----------

Аааа  ::  ! Только ещё одно слово!

----------


## Zaya

«Душистый»? Думаю, любой перевод этого слова подойдет, это ведь не в прямом смысле было сказано.  ::  Я здесь вряд ли помогу, для того, чтобы выбрать самый лучший вариант, нужно чувствовать разницу между английскими fragrant, sweet-scented, aromatic, odoriferous и т. д.   

> Привет*,* Zaya! *Большое* спасибо!!! 
> Я прочитала твои ответы вчера ещё, но хотела ответить *на русском* (or по-русски) - а на это мне надо много времени!   
> Объяснения поняла. Я думала*,* что спецобслуживание — это что-то вроде шведского стола, но даже *по-английски* это называется special service... видно, я всё усложняю! (Это *правильное* слово?) 
> Уф! На се*г*одня достаточно! 
> Моjца

 Некоторые места можно было исправить по-другому, мой вариант — ни в коем случае не эталон.  ::     

> Это правильное слово?)

 «Усложнять»? Да, то что надо. )

----------

